# Positionieren mit FU!?



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,
es geht um Positionieren von Motoren mit FUs.
Wir geben immer wieder viel Geld aus, weil wir BoschRexroth Servos verwenden. Geht spitze, aber teuer.
Oftmals haben wir Anwendungen, die zwar auch sehr Positionsgenau sein müssen, aber nicht superdynamisch. 
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass man für eine Stellachse, die einmal pro Stunde von A nach B fahren muss (B ist variabel), nicht für 1500€ einen teuren Servo kaufen muss.
Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wie gut so etwas mit einem FU gehen würde? 
D.h. die Regelung des FU würde man selbst in der SPS programmieren. Die SPS weiß halt wohon die Reise geht und bekommt den Geberwert des Motors und muss nun den Motor ans Ziel bringen.

Kann sowas auf 0.1 mm genau funktionieren? Gerne auch noch genauer.

Viele Grüße,
Der_Fischer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

aber natürlich geht das mit einen einfachen Umrichter und Drehstrommotor, 
da kannst du die Regelung einfach in deiner Steuerung machen, einige
Steuerungshersteller bieten so etwas auch schon mit an Beckhoff oder
Siemens, allerdings ist dann diese Software eine Option. 
Vlt. reicht ja sogar eine einfache Eil-Schleichgang Positonierung für deine
Anwendung.

SEW hat jetzt für die kleinen Umrichter die Buspositonierung, was dann 
auch sehr Preiswert ist.
Aber denke daran 1500€ für eine Positonierachse ist nicht sehr viel Geld,
wenn du rechnest Positionserfassung z.b. Drehgeber mit Zählkarte, Fu und
Drehströmer kommst du auch schnell in die Richtung 750-1000€, bei einen
kleinen Antrieb.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2010)

Wir haben sowas früher realisiert.
Die erreichbare Genauigkeit ist im Prinzip abhängig von der Verfahrgeschwindig. 
Wenn ich heute schau, was z.B. ein SEW MDX61 Umrichter mit Technologiefunktionen kostet, dann mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr über Posiitonieren mit SPS.
Selbst der Unterschied zwischen Asychron- und Servomotor fällt kaum mehr ins Gewicht. Besonders wenn man den besseren Wirkungsgrad von Servos betrachtet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
@Blockmove
Wie genau und anwenderfreundlich ist dieser SEW MDX61 Umrichter mit Technologiefunktionen (habe davon noch nie gehört).
Und wie kostsspielig? Ich weiß, dass diese Aussage schwierig ist, da es von der Leistung abhängt. Aber sagen wir mal wir nehmen einen Durchschnittswert von so 1300€.

Grüße,
Der_Fischer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

Diese erweiterte Buspositonierung auf einen MDX61 ist sehr leicht zu Handhaben,
ich habe gerade einen Preis nur für den Steller von 1,5 KW der liegt so bei 1100,-€
Brutto.
Die MDX sind schon die etwas hochwertigen Steller bei SEW, wie ich schon
erwähnte gibt es das auch für Movitrac B, das sind Wald und Wiesen Geräte
und vlt. schon völlig ausreichend für deine Anwendung und vor allen dingen
Preiswerter. Das war Sinn und zweck deiner Anfrage.

Anhang anzeigen Einachspositonierung Movitrac B.pdf


----------



## SchneiderCC (11 Oktober 2010)

wir haben so etwas auch schon sehr einfach aufgebaut indem wir einen potentiometrischen weggeber an einem analog Eingang der SPS angeschlossen haben und dann analog (0-10V) die Geschwindigkeit in Abhängigkeit von der SPS an den FU übergeben haben. 
wir hatten damals einen FU um ca. 260€ im Einsatz. Die Positioniergenauigkeit hängt dann ab von der Auflösung des SPS-Analogausganges, von der Auflösung des Analogeinganges mit Weggeber.


----------



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo SchneiderCC, 
wie genau funktioniert das Ganze in etwa?


----------



## SchneiderCC (11 Oktober 2010)

sorry, habe da zwei Projekte verwechselt - habe es geändert.


----------



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut
Leider ist laut dem PDF die Movitrac-Einachssteuerung mehr für Anwendungen geeignet, in denen es nicht auf eine Viertelmotorumdrehung ankommt. Leider ist das zu ungenau. 
Ich habe zwar noch nichts konkretes, aber die MDX61 mit Motor und Geber würde laut SEW auch locker bei über 1000€ liegen. 

Hmmmmm, aber noch einmal zu meinem Ursprungsgedanken:
Ein normaler FU und ich gebe über die SPS Richtung und Geschwindigkeit nach einem selbst programmierten Sollwertgenerator wieder. 
Kriegt man sowas relativ schwingungsfrei hin?
Würdet Ihr davon abraten?

Grüße,
Der_Fischer


----------



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

@Schneider
Finde das interessant. An so etwas habe ich noch nie gedacht. 
Warst Du damit zufrieden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

Der_Fischer schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Leider ist laut dem PDF die Movitrac-Einachssteuerung mehr für Anwendungen geeignet, in denen es nicht auf eine Viertelmotorumdrehung ankommt. Leider ist das zu ungenau.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, SEW spricht eine entpfehlung aus einen SEW Motor
mit einen Angebauten Geber E17C zu nutzen, das machen Sie nur weil diese
Kombination dann besonders Preiswert ist. Du kannst aber einen Handels-
üblichen HTL Geber nehmen (max Frequenz 120KHz) oder du lässt dir gleich
einen anderen anbauen von SEW.

Wenn du dann noch ein Getriebe am Antrieb hast musst du das natürlich
auch berücksichtigen, dann kann die Auflössung schon wieder ganz anders
aussehen.


----------



## SchneiderCC (11 Oktober 2010)

bei uns war das eine Spindelachse die nicht sehr schnell fuhr, dabei funktionierte das problemlos, ohne überschwingen, die Gesamte-Achslänge betrug damals - schätze ich mal ca. 500mm


----------



## Der_Fischer (11 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde es nun so machen:
Ich benutze einen Multiturn-Hyperfacegeber. Die SEW-Umrichter werden über Ethercat angesteuert und ich gebe wie im Beispiel von Schneider die Geschwindigkeit in Abhängigkeit von der Differenz Sollwert zu Istwert vor.

Würdet Ihr sagen das funktioniert?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut
Du hast im ersten Beitrag geschrieben, dass Beckhoff so eine Ansteuerung optional anbietet. Wie schimpft sich das dort? Danke!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Bei Beckhoff http://download.beckhoff.com/downlo...erman/Einzelseiten/TwinCAT/TwinCAT_NC_PTP.pdfhttp://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?start/default.htm
bei Siemens http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...logie/easy-motion-control/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Oktober 2010)

Der_Fischer schrieb:


> Du hast im ersten Beitrag geschrieben, dass Beckhoff so eine Ansteuerung optional anbietet. Wie schimpft sich das dort?


TwinCAT NC PTP:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_ptp.htm


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut
Der Beckhofflink ist wohl nicht der richtige. Meintest Du den, den Trinittaucher angegeben hat?

@Trinittaucher
Ich kenne die NC von Beckhoff recht gut, sie ist es, die unseren BoschRexroth-Servos die Sollwerte vorgibt.

Ich möchte ja eine Positionieraufgaben "nur" mit einem FU und einem Drehstrommotor realisieren. Diese Anwendung muss nicht dynamisch sein. Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass das Ziel mindestens mit einer Genauigkeit von 0.1 mm erreicht wird.

Wie soll das nun mit dem FU und der NC gehen?
Einem FU gebe ich ja keine Sollpositionswerte vor.

Danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Endschuldigung hatte den falschen Link reinkopiert, ist aber geändert.

Bei allen ist dir vorgenhsweise dieselbe, du musst die Postion erfassen mit
einer Zählkarte oder eine Busfähigen Geber an die Steuerung bringen.
Dann mit Digitalen Ausgängen oder Analogen Signal aus der Steuerung den
FU ansteuern.

Einmal kannst du die genannten Softwaren nutzen oder du schreibst die
Postionierung mit Regelkreis selber.


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Oktober 2010)

Ich stimme Helmut zu.
Bei der Beckhoff NC hast du den Vorteil, dich nicht um die Regelkreise kümmern zu müssen und die ein standardisiertes PLC-Interface hast.

Es muss auch kein Servo dranhängen.
Du brauchst lediglich ein Encodersignal für die NC. Die Achsansteuerung kann dann auch als "Low-Cost-Achse" mit simplen +/- 10V oder digitalen Ausgängen für Eil-/Schleichgang realisiert werden.


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mal eine Grafik hochgeladen.
Für "Low-Cost" finde ich nur eine Schrittmotor-Low-Cost-Achse. Wie wähle ich die Ansteuerung über +/-10V aus?

Ich kenne Eure beiden Vorschläge nur vom hören. Erfahrungen habe ich selber immer nur mit Servos gemacht.

Deshalb verzeiht meine Anfängerfragen bezüglich Eurer Vorschläge:
Was sind Vor- und Nachteile der Low-Cost-Achse und der Eil-Schleichachse?
Falls Ihr es wisst, welche Variante ist genauer?

Mir geht es wie erwähnt nicht um Dynamik, "nur" das Ziel muss "genau" erreicht werden. Danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

also ganz ehrlich, auf Schrittmotore würde ich nicht mehr setzen, ich glaube
das die auch irgendwann aussterben und für mich schon eher zu den exoten 
zählt. Nimm wie du es geplannt hast einen billigen Drehströmer.
Wenn du keine große Laständerung hast, kannst du den sogar mit
Eil-Schleichgang Postionierung fahren (mache ich noch täglich)

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht (und um es besser beurteilen zu können),
beschreib doch mal deine Anwendung, was stellst du zu, was für eine
Motorleistung ist erfoderlich, große Laständrungen und vor allen dingen
was kostet deine Lössung zur Zeit mit Servo und Steller.


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

Es geht gerade um keine spezielle Anwendung.
Meistens sind es kleinere oder auch größerer Supporte, die von A nach B bewegt werden.
Mal sind es Spindelantriebe, mal Zahnstangenantriebe. Mal beträgt die bewegte Masse nur 20 Kilo, mal 200 Kilo.

Für interpolierende Antriebe und für Z-Achsen würde ich nach wie vor die Servos einsetzen.
Der Preis hängt ja von der Größe ab, aber ich denke so im Schnitt liegen wir bei 1500€ pro Achse.
Wie funktioniert die Eil-Schleichpositionierung (nur zwei Geschwindigkeiten?) und wie genau ist diese Anwendung?

Laständerungen gibt es keine.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

wir positonieren damit auf 0,1mm genau, es kommt aber immer auf
deine Anwendung an. Die Funktionsweise ist so das du im Eilgang
losfährst; kurz vorm Ziel im Schleichgang umschaltest und vor dem
Ziel abschaltest so das die Achse ins Ziel reinrutscht. Zusätzlich
ist aber noch ein Kriechgang möglich. Wenn du die Schleich bzw.
Kriechgangstrecken möglichst Kurz halten kannst, besteht die möglichkeit
mit einer Langsamen Motordrehzahl und einen Hohen Boost (Strom) 
auf die Postion zu kommen.

Wenn die Mechanik mit Belastung immer gleich ist, funktioniert das 
sogar sehr gut. Hast du allerdings sehr stark schwankende Lasten
(Gewichte) bei der selben Achse (nicht unterschiedliche Anwendungen)
und ist das Verhältnis z.b. von Support zu Werkstück groß, was evtl.
Transportiert wird, eher schwierig. Wird nur ein Support bewegt ohne
wechselnde Lasten, funktioniert die sache.

Du musst natürlich jede Achse für sich bewerten, da die Reibungswiderstände
der Supporte natürlich unterschiedlich sein könnten.

Die Anwendung selber ist natürlich sehr schmall, du brauchst vlt. nur
3-5 Digitale Ausgänge, und steuerst den Umrichter über Festfrequenzen
an.

Bei uns ist es so das wir Maschinen haben wo 20-30 Achsen dieser Art
sein können, diese Einzustellen dauert dann pro Achse 2-10min wenn mann
etwas erfahrung hat.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (12 Oktober 2010)

Da du ja offenbar eh mit Beckhoff arbeitest. Sind dir die AX5000 zu teuer? Da hat Beckhoff ja die Eigenintelligenz normaler Servos entfernt, auch um den Preis niedrig zu halten. Einfach eine PTP-Variante vom CX bestellen und fertig. Macht bei vielen Achsen durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

@Graph&SCL
Theoretisch hast Du recht. Praktisch waren alle Beckhoffangebote bisher teuer als die BoschRexrothangebote.

@Helmut
Bei Beckhoff steht, dass das Ziel weiter entfernt sein muss als der Bremsweg. Was macht Ihr dann? Fahrt Ihr softwaremäßig erst ein weiteres Ziel an um dann zum Ursprungsziel zu gelangen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie Beckhofff das löst, wir arbeiten ja nur mit Siemens und
haben die Positonierung in der Steuerung selber Programmiert. Ich denke
mal das Beckhoff den Bremsweg die "Schleichgangstrecke + Vorabschaltung" meint.
Wenn das Ziel jetzt so nah an der IST-Position liegt, fährst du eben eimal
über eine Schleife das Ziel erneut an, nach der  Beschreibung deiner Anwendung
ist das ausreichend.


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut
Verwendet Ihr Synchron- oder Asynchronmotoren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Asynchronmotore, aber auch Polumschaltbar


----------



## Der_Fischer (12 Oktober 2010)

Also immer Polumschaltbare?
Ist das besser?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Polumschaltbar finden wir in den Gebrauchten Anlagen wieder, die haben
dann oft eine Geschwindigkeit Untersetzung von 1:10. Das ist die zu 
empfehlende Geschwindigkeit für Eil-Schleichgang Positionierung. Diese
Motoren sind aber selten und sehr teuer. Preiswerter ist da der Drehstrom
Antrieb mit FU, womit du ähnliche verhalten hinbekommst.

Sage doch mal was für Leistungen du einsetzt?

Grundsätzlich würde ich das doch mal probieren, es spricht nichts dagegen
so eine Positionierung durchzuführen wenn sich das für dich rechnet.

Servos sind aber immer noch erste Wahl, wenn dein Antrieb mit Steller
wirklich 1500€ kostet würde ich nicht darüber nachdenken das Konzept
um zuschmeißen, so viel sparst du bei der konventionellen Lösung auch
nicht und du verlierst viele vorteile des Servos.


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2010)

ich mache die meisten positionierungen in der sps.
einfacher doofer asm + fu und ein gebersystem, egal ob ssi, 0-10V, htl... kommt alles vor...

servos kommen nur zum einsatz wenn es die dynamik erfordert.

genauigkeit hängt stark von der untersetzung des getriebes ab.
mit entsprechndem getriebe kann man einen asm auch mit schützen auf 1/1000mm fahren... 

wir haben dafür sehr modulare software für die s7 geschrieben.
man kann den ganzen kram über die visu einstelln und inbetriebnehmen.
teilweise selbstkonfigurierend und viel schnickschnack drin...
will ich hier aber nicht posten, da stecken sehr viele wochen arbeit drin...

die inspiration zu dieser sw hatte ich von "easy motion control" von siemens, finde unser system aber besser! , speziell die ibn der achsen an der visu ohns zusätzliche sw macht freude...


----------



## Der_Fischer (13 Oktober 2010)

@Markus
Ich bin motiviert so etwas auch zu machen. Da Du sagst es funktioniert, bin ich es umso mehr.
Wenn Du Dein Ziel erreicht hast, bleibst Du dann in Regelung oder lässt Du die Motorbremse einfallen?
Gruß,
Der_Fischer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2010)

Einen Asynchronmotor, permanent in die Regelung zu lassen bei niedrigen
Frequenzen, ist gerade nicht ratsam. In solchen Anwendungen werden ja dann
Servos eingsetzt. Auf jedem fall brauchst du dann einen Fremdlüfter.


----------



## tomatensaft (13 Oktober 2010)

*Lenz84er*

haben gute erfahrung mit Lenze 84er umrichter und asynchronmotoren mit rückführung. Vom Preis her ist das auch eher ein low-cost lösung.


----------



## KvT (13 Oktober 2010)

Hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Schau Dir mal im Internet bei Lenze den 8400 Highline an. Da ist die Positionierung intergiert.


----------



## Der_Fischer (13 Oktober 2010)

@kvt
@tomatensaft
Mhhhh, das klingt auch ganz gut. 
Ich werde mich auch dort mal weiter einlesen, danke.
Habt Ihr da mal ein Preisbeispiel?
Danke.


----------



## Der_Fischer (13 Oktober 2010)

Jetzt mal eine vielleicht "dumme" Frage zur Lenze 84er Highline-Reihe:
Wenn ich einen FU mit Rückführung habe, der intern auf Regelabweichungen reagiert. Spricht man dann nicht auch schon wieder von einem Servo?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2010)

eigendlich nicht, du kannst mit den heutigen Umrichtern, ein Servo
ähnliches Verhalten, mit Asynchronmotore hinbekommen. Der Servo ist
eher der Antrieb.


----------



## Skotti71 (17 November 2010)

Einfache Positionieraufgaben, bei denen es auf Genauigkeit ankommt, habe ich in der S7 mit dem Baustein FB41 (CONT_C) aus der Simatic "Standard Library/PID Control Blocks" realisiert. Als Sollwert (SP_INT) kommt die Zielposition rein, als Istwert (PV_IN) die aktuelle Position (vom Inkremental-Geber). Die Werte LMN_HLM und LMN_LLM begrenzen die Ausgangsgröße (LMN) auf die gewünschte Verfahrgeschwindigkeit. Der Wert DEADB_W (in diesem Fall das Zielpositions-Fenster) sorgt dafür, daß die Ausganggröße auf Null gesetzt wird wenn das Ziel erreicht wurde.

Die Ausgangsgröße LMN muß ggf. noch auf den Frequenzsollwert umgerechnet werden.

Dies ist eine sehr simple Art der Positionier-Regelung. Insbesondere beim Start einer neuen Positionierung kommt es zu einer Sprungantwort (Frequenzsollwert von Null auf Maximum). Dies habe ich kompensiert indem ich im FU eine Rampenanstiegszeit programmiert habe, die der gewünschten Beschleunigung entspricht.

Das Regelverhalten dieser Achse lässt gut mit dem Programm "PID Control parametrieren" (im Startmenü "SIMATIC/STEP 7") programmieren und analysieren. 

Der P-Anteil (P_SEL, GAIN) in der Regelung sollte wohl klar sein.
Gute Ergebnisse erzielt man bei Schleppfehler-behafteten Achsen (Schlupf) wenn der I-Anteil aktiviert wird (I_SEL, TI). Ausserdem kann es Sinn machen, den I-Anteil kurz vor Erreichen der Zielposition zu initialisieren (I_ITL_ON) um ein Überschwingen im Ziel zu verhindern.

Nochmal kurz zusammen gefasst:
Dies ist keine Positionierreglung wie es ein Servo macht (keine Rampen)! Es wird lediglich im Bereich der Zielposition geregelt. Dort funktioniert es relativ gut (abhängig von der Zykluszeit der SPS).


MfG
Skotti


----------



## Cliff (17 November 2010)

Moin,

wir arbeiten klassischerweise nur mit SEW (Movitrac/ MoviDrive/ MoviAxis).
Bei kleinen Stellantrieben hatten wir das Problem das SEW so etwas nicht im Programm hat.
Wir setzen nun Dunker- Motoren für diese Achsen ein.
Ein Brushless- DC- Motor mit Getriebe, 'Huckepack'- Servoumrichter und ProfiBus- Schnittstelle On- Board kostet ca. 500€.
Man muss also lediglich 24V und DP an den Motor anschliessen.

Die ersten Ergenisse sehen ganz gut aus...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2010)

Cliff schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir arbeiten klassischerweise nur mit SEW (Movitrac/ MoviDrive/ MoviAxis).
> Bei kleinen Stellantrieben hatten wir das Problem das SEW so etwas nicht im Programm hat.
> ...


 
sag mal kannst du mal ein PDF oder so was hochladen über den 
Dunkermotor, ich habe zur Zeit nur die mit der Analoge Sollwert
vorgabe.


----------



## Rauchegger (17 November 2010)

Der_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> @Blockmove
> Wie genau und anwenderfreundlich ist dieser SEW MDX61 Umrichter mit Technologiefunktionen (habe davon noch nie gehört).
> Und wie kostsspielig? Ich weiß, dass diese Aussage schwierig ist, da es von der Leistung abhängt. Aber sagen wir mal wir nehmen einen Durchschnittswert von so 1300€.
> ...


Meine Erfahrung mit den SEW MDX61 ist auch sehr sehr gut, hat als Option jede erdenkliche schnittstelle, DP, PN, DeviceNet, CanBus, und ich glaube auch sogar MPI und Modbus, der letzte Regler für 3kw hat so um die €900,- + €100,- für das TechnologiePaket ( Freischaltung der erweiterten Software am Umrichter) gekostet.... Was aber noch dazukommt ist der Motor mit Incrementalgeber oder Hyperface (preis so um die €2000,- bei SEW).
Aber die Bedienerfreundlichkeit der Umrichter ist wirklich gut!
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Rauchegger (17 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> sag mal kannst du mal ein PDF oder so was hochladen über den
> Dunkermotor, ich habe zur Zeit nur die mit der Analoge Sollwert
> vorgabe.


 Das mit den DukerMotoren würde mich auch sehr Interresieren


----------



## Cliff (17 November 2010)

So,

hoffe das mit den Anhängen hat geklappt ;-)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## happy.at (17 März 2011)

*Presse mit Elektromotor*

Hallo!
Wir bauen in einer Anlage eine Stanze ein, bis dato haben wir die Presse immer mit einen Hädraulikaggregat angetrieben. Nun will der Konstrukteur aus kostengründen die Stanzr mit einen Elektromotor antreiben. 
Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, wir benötigen einen Zwischenkosition (Stanzenspalt bei offener Presse ca. 15-20mm) Nun bin ich mir nicht sichere ob ich den Motor mit Sensoren und eien normalen FU exakt ansteuern kann. 
Hat schon jemand von euch so etwas umgesetzt. 
Hoffe um mögliche Vorschläge, Lösungen,...
Danke! 
LG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2011)

soll das so etwas werden http://synchropress.com/index.php?id=1 ?


----------



## happy.at (17 März 2011)

*Nein*

Hallo! 
nein, die Stanze ist sehr klein, Es werden lediglich Pins ausgestanzt. Die Presse ist ca. 30x30cm groß und die Scnittlänge etwa 10mm, Stärke 0,7mm.


----------



## Rauchegger (17 März 2011)

welchen kraftaufwand (Nm) benötigst du bei deiner presse?

sonst sieh dir mal die EncoTRive von www.tr-electronic.de könnten sehr interresant sein für dich! Die können Sensorlos Positionieren. Brauchst nur 24 oder 48 VDC und Profibus, Fertige Bausteine gibt es schon!!!!


----------

